# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Fujitsu ASTA18LCC with flashing light fault

## Cecile

We have one of these units, reverse cycle, which appears to have died with regards to the heat.  A/C and fan functions are working fine.  Both lights flash five times together, then the timer light flashes twice.  There is evidence in the manual that if this happens, call the service centre.  I have also been reading online about this happening to others but have not found any way of sorting it out.   
We turned the system off at the mains, waited five minutes, then switched on again.  It did not last for long before it faulted out again. 
Of course, it is three months out of warranty.  Not happy, especially since it's really cold and blustery here in Geelong. 
Any ideas, anyone?  I'm pretty confident it's a microchip failure of some kind, and not looking forward to Fujitsu's comments about the item being out of warranty.  It's been working perfectly the whole time up to now. 
Thanks.

----------


## watson

Bugger....the Library isn't much help today..as we only have the ART series handbook in there.

----------


## piscean

hi cecile, the problem with the electronic ones is they usually need repairing by a service centre or aircon guy and if it's not under warranty they'll be able to recommend their repairer. We had a similar fault where there was just some random code error. It happened during a heat wave and it turned out the fan motor seized and the board got burnt out.  They had to replace they board so that may be what you're up for.

----------


## Cecile

I rang the Fujitsu tech help desk to get some information before I rang the service centre, and I was appalled that he seemed to infer that I had no idea what I was talking about.  Neither did he!  He said he is not aware of any such combination of light flashes, and was I sure?  Why do some folks automatically consider that a female has no flipping idea, even though the information is written in black and white in the handbook. 
Anyway, he dumped my call somewhere else and I felt very relieved to speak wih someone in Melbourne who reassured me that the unit was under warranty (5 years, not the two I had believed it would be), and someone would be here tomorrow to have a look at it. 
I am pretty convinced it's a board fault, so hopefully we will have our heat back tomorrow.

----------

